# salt for pond



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

ive read that you can add salt to ponds for healthy koi and i was wondering if i can just use salt mix that i use for my reef tank. if so how much do i add?


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

alot of the "ocean" mixes have alot of things in the buffer KH and alot of trace elemnets you don't need for FW or a pond and "usually" alot more expensive by weight/volume. They may lead the the white chalky scale that I'm sure you're used to on some of your aquarium equipment and parts. depending on your area you can find "aquarium salt" or some other fresh water salt which is pretty much rock salt without all the trace elements and added buffers in the saltwater mixes. If your pond is planted be careful how you mix it and ensure you put the bulk of the salt in away from the plants to dissolve that way it's diluted completly by the time it reaches the planted area. Some plants are very salt intolerant as well as some fish like cory cats so ensure you do a little reasearch on the plants and fishes you have. 

most common "pond" fish will benifet greatly from the addition of salt to the water. roughly 1 to 2 TBS per 10 gal or so is what I use in mine as well as all my FW african cichlid tanks. (I use cichlid lake salt in the aquariums and pond or aquarium salt in the ponds ... like I said this looks just like rock salt)


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

An even cheaper way of doing this with freshwater ponds/aquariums is to get Morton NON IODIZED Salt from the grocery store.

Is just as safe/good as Aquarium salt but much cheaper. 

Just make sure it's the NON IODIZED Salt!!


----------

